# pse stiletto vs hoyt ruckus weight



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm not sure it is a bow weight problem. With her hyperextended arm & her draw arm sloping downward, I would first try shortening her DL. This will help her stand straighter.


----------

